

Show HN: A collection of stories from people who build products - spencerfry
http://www.sweattheproduct.com/

======
steevoyang
Would love to see this turn into a podcast or a youtube series!

~~~
srs0001
If you're looking for something that has a podcast/youtube series checkout
[http://signaltower.co/](http://signaltower.co/)

------
jlees
Neat idea though I'm having trouble differentiating it from Mixergy.

